
Ask HN: What desktop apps prevent you from switching to Linux? - johnhenry
Following up this post, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12803941, are there specific applications that, if available on Linux, would allow you to switch away from your current preferred desktop environment?
======
coreyp_1
Notepad++ and the way I can use it for sftp (e.g., I can use it based on a
connection, & I don't have to set up a complete "project". This is VERY useful
for when I grade student assignments on a remote server, where I want a one-
off connection that I can browse directories through, and the speed of a
GUI.).

Winscp, also for the GUI experience.

Note: I am very comfortable with the command line and Linux in general, and I
do use a CLI most of the time. However, there are some times when a nice GUI
lets me ingest information and execute commands faster.

I like Ubuntu in general, and use it for all of my VMs and servers, but I
hate, HATE, ___H-A-T-E_ __Unity. In a way, Unity itself is something that
prevents me from switching to Linux as a preferred desktop environment. (Yes,
I know that there are other desktops, e.g., Plasma, but they are a pain to
reconfigure every time that I upgrade Ubuntu. At least Windows is consistent
for years at a time!

Also, a Linux desktop environment itself doesn't always feel as polished as
Windows programs. And, as someone else already mentioned, those scrollbars are
frustrating. Frustrating = I don't want to use it.

------
PaulHoule
It is the poor quality of the apps on Linux that keeps me away, plus a general
devil may care attitude about details like font metrics. Years ago Ubuntu
replaced scrollbars with something that is a complete joke.

~~~
coreyp_1
I hate the Ubuntu scroll bars, and Unity is the Devil incarnate!

~~~
savethefuture
Then use another environment or distro, xubuntu or mate or any other flavor.
You can make linux be anything you want it to be.

~~~
PaulHoule
Back in 1994 I would download each kernel version over a 56k modem and
lovingly configure and compile it.

I love Ubuntu as a server OS, because the bullshit per mile is mimimal.

I use Windows as a desktop OS because I don't want to waste time configuring
and reconfiguring everything -- I have some real work to get done.

~~~
savethefuture
I totally agree and configuring linux can be very time consuming, but there
are a lot of distros available that do not require any configuration.
Generally installing and getting going with Ubunutu (or a flavor of it) is
faster and easier than dealing with windows and device drivers. I don't think
that justifies a reason to not use linux or at least try it to see if you do
like it.

~~~
PaulHoule
I have tried it. I use it all the time on the server.

My experience with Windows 7+ is that device drivers "just work" for the most
part.

------
billconan
I'm using linux on desktop. it's great.

but on notebooks, linux isn't as great as mac os for two reasons.

1\. doesn't support 3 finger gestures. i never feel I need to use a mouse with
mac. but on linux, I still need a mouse. in particular, linux doesn't allow
you to use 3 finger to move a window.

2\. doesn't support retina display well. if you use the full resolution, text
will be very small to see.

as for apps, office, photoshop.

------
savethefuture
I use linux in my day to day for everything, but apps like photoshop and games
in general are the only reason I still use windows at all.

------
benologist
My biggest issue preventing me is hardware. Apple keyboard/mouse/trackpads are
fantastic but Linux support for them is not and alternatives are crap.

------
tonylemesmer
Solidworks Adobe CS And yes, the lack of attention to detail with fonts.

------
Rottweiler
QuickBooks

